# Hecht und Barsch in Norwegen im Juli?



## fkgth (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe eine Frage an euch.
Macht eine Reise nach Norwegen Anfang Juli Sinn...? 
Wenn ja, wer kann ein Camp, einen Fjord oder See empfehlen?
Reisedauer sollten so zehn Tage sein.
Zielfische: Hecht und Barsch

Danke und Grüße

fkgth


----------



## Jirko (29. November 2008)

*AW: Hecht und Barsch in Norwegen im Juli?*

nabend #h

din-tur hat seit kurzem auch das viel versprechende fischen auf hecht & co. in den binnengewässern Ns im programm... gugge mal... oder hier #h


----------



## fkgth (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hecht und Barsch in Norwegen im Juli?*

schon mal nicht schlecht! 
danke für den hinweis, hatte bisher nur was beim kingfisher auf der seite gesehen

gruss

fkgth


----------



## Andree Hörmann (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hecht und Barsch in Norwegen im Juli?*

Hallo,

also unser norwegischer Süßwasser-Spezi empfiehlt den See Vansjö im Juli.
Bei uns im Programm das Ziel Haugstenlia.

Gruß Andree


----------

